# PC schaltet kurz nach dem start von Gentoo ab.

## unic.ori

Hallo,

ich benutze ein Gentoolinux als Sambadateiserver. Das hat auch einen ganze weile einwandfrei funktioniert.

Seid kurzem schaltet das System einfach ab. Wenn ich den PC danach wieder anschalten will bekomme ich kein Bild. Erst nach dem erneuten ausschalten und wieder einschalten (Auch über den forderen Powerknopf) fährt er wieder hoch. Ich komme immer bis zum Anmeldebildschirm (PC hat kein X) und kann mich auch einloggen wenn ich mich beeile.

Da ich noch keine wirklicher Linuxveteran bin habe ich mir viel was ich an dem Server eingestellt habe über HowTos angeeignet.

Gibt es irgendwo Logfiles wo solche Probleme evtl geloggt werden ? dmesg und messages zeigen nix.

Wenn ich Linux nicht starte läuft der PC durch. 

Das Netzteil habe ich shcon ausgetauscht.

Alle geräte inkl. Netzwerkkabel habe ich schon abgemacht. 

Es sind 5 Festplatten im System (4x 500er in einem mdadm Raid5 Verbund und eine Platte fürs Gentoo)

Netzteil ist 400 bzw. 550W stark.

Ich habe gentoo so eingestellt das es einmal zur vollen Stunde prüft ob irgedwer eingeloggt oder auf Sambafreigaben ist. Wenn nicht soll er in den Standby gehen, da er aber schon nach 1-3 minuten ausgeht glaube ich nicht das es damit zusammen hängt, zumal normalerweise im Standbymode die Powerleuchte blinkt.

Vieleich kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.

----------

## schachti

 *unic.ori wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe gentoo so eingestellt das es einmal zur vollen Stunde prüft ob irgedwer eingeloggt oder auf Sambafreigaben ist. Wenn nicht soll er in den Standby gehen, da er aber schon nach 1-3 minuten ausgeht glaube ich nicht das es damit zusammen hängt, zumal normalerweise im Standbymode die Powerleuchte blinkt.
> 
> 

 

Da könnte schon was schiefgehen. Deaktivier doch diese Überprüfung mal...

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *unic.ori wrote:*   
> 
> Ich habe gentoo so eingestellt das es einmal zur vollen Stunde prüft ob irgedwer eingeloggt oder auf Sambafreigaben ist. Wenn nicht soll er in den Standby gehen, da er aber schon nach 1-3 minuten ausgeht glaube ich nicht das es damit zusammen hängt, zumal normalerweise im Standbymode die Powerleuchte blinkt.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Und bevor du jetzt fragst, wie du das anstellen sollst wo doch dein Linux sofort den Rechner ausschaltet; boote mit einer Live CD, mounte deine Root Partition irgendwo hin und deaktiviere diese Option.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## unic.ori

danke für die ausführlichen antworten...

... da ich meinem Rootverzeichnis schonmal sämtliche leseberechtigungen entzogen habe weis ich schon wie ich ein system was nicht startet mit Live-CD repariere  :Very Happy: 

leider hilft das entfernen des scripts nichts. Es lief auch gut ein halben Jahr problemlos damit  :Sad: 

Uhrzeit und Datum habe ich überprüft...

Beim starten habe ich seit längerem die Meldung das Vixie-cron nicht gestartet werden kann, das liegt daran das ich fcron irgendwann mal installiert habe udn vixiecron deinstalliert habe. Weis nicht warum da noch die meldung ist, hat bisher aber nicht gestört.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Schau mal unter /etc/runlevels nach toten Symlinks, die auf vixie-cron verweisen  :Wink: 

----------

